# Birds eye Click, Cherry Ultra Cigar



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

One of the aspects I am just loving about turning pens is being able to try so many different species of wood without emptying the bank account. Not to be outdone by John's lovely box, here is a Click pen/pencil set in birds eye maple. You really have to see these in hand to appreciate the 3D shimmering effect in the grain...just absolutely beautiful. I will be making more in this wood, that is for sure. :dance3:

Second is an Ultra Cigar in cherry burl. I spent over 3 hours on this pen, the longest to date, but I think the result was worth it! :laugh:

I continue to tweak my finishing process. I am still using the CA, but putting more coats, but thinner and polishing lightly between coats using micro mesh. The closer I get to the finish I want, the higher I go on the grit scale. Occasionally I have to backtrack on the girt scale when I get sloppy with the CA. :blink: When I don't see an dull spaces or voids under magnification then I go all the way to 1200MM and then triple buff on the Beall. Seems to be working, though a bit time consuming. One advantage of the thinner CA coats is that you don't have to wait nearly as long to cure and sand down.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

those really are quite nice . you say you use ca is the just regular ca that you can get at the grocery store,


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

drasbell said:


> those really are quite nice . you say you use ca is the just regular ca that you can get at the grocery store,


Thank you Rick. Yup, regular old super glue. I bought this stuff at WoodCraft...they sell it in thin, medium, and thick. The thin cures much faster and seems to go on a bit smoother for me, although it does tend to take more coats to get a good durable finish. I dribble a few drops on top of the blank while turning on the lathe at low speed and spread it out for a few seconds underneath with a paper towel. I am waiting about 2 to 3 minutes between coats for the glue to dry. With the medium it was taking about 10 to 15 minutes to cure. The result is an acrylic finish that will last forever...at least until you lose the pen!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Frank those pens are first class. You have done well my friend, very well indeed!!:sold::sold:


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Frank those pens are first class. You have done well my friend, very well indeed!!:sold::sold:


Jerry, you are very kind. I knew the first evening on the lathe I was in trouble. I just seem to take to it like flies to honey. I am gonna have to slow down soon...I am spending so much time in the shop and other stuff is starting to pile up! :sad: My wife says I just move from one obsession to the next :yes4:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Frank those are beautiful pens. Really like the cherry burl. You have come a long way Frank. Very well done. 

Women have a way of making a man feeling guilty about these things. I just don't think they understand.:lol::dance3:


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

BernieW said:


> Frank those are beautiful pens. Really like the cherry burl. You have come a long way Frank. Very well done.
> 
> Women have a way of making a man feeling guilty about these things. I just don't think they understand.:lol::dance3:


Hi Bernie, I appreciate that. I think I paid $7 or thereabouts for the cherry burl blank, so I was kind of nervous turning and finishing it...not that it's a whole lot of money but too many mistakes like that can add up :angry:.

She's a good woman so I try to do right by her, but you'd think after making her a couple pens already she would've softened up by now. :happy: Butcha know much in life is about finding that right balance!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I just love both pens. You will have to make a nickless out of one for your wife. Put a nice gold chain on it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great pens, Frank. You are really hooked now and there is no going back. Have you tried getting the better half to try her hand at turning a pen? Of course, if you do, you may have to buy another lathe. :sarcastic:


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Frank very nice pens I never did a ca finish I guess I have to give it a try. Here is a link to a friend of mine that sells ca glue. You can get a 8oz. Bottle here so check it out the only thing is that the type I get is not the odorless what I do I turn my fan or dust collector to take the fumes away from me. So here is the link if you are interested. His name is monty he is AIP site and wood workers dot com. Been doing business with him the past 4 years good guy. http://woodenwonderstx.com/WWBlue/NewGlueWS.html


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

vikingcraftsman said:


> I just love both pens. You will have to make a nickless out of one for your wife. Put a nice gold chain on it.


Using 18K gold and diamonds won't hurt either! <g>


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Glenmore said:


> Frank very nice pens I never did a ca finish I guess I have to give it a try. Here is a link to a friend of mine that sells ca glue. You can get a 8oz. Bottle here so check it out the only thing is that the type I get is not the odorless what I do I turn my fan or dust collector to take the fumes away from me. So here is the link if you are interested. His name is monty he is AIP site and wood workers dot com. Been doing business with him the past 4 years good guy. CA Glue


Thanks Glenmore! I appreciate the tip on the CA glue. I've been over IAP reading and learning and I think I remember Monty's name being mentioned in a few places. You are right about the fumes, I am using a fan to circulate the air out of the garage...that stuff can burn the sinuses and I hate to think what it can do to your lungs. Be well and thanks again.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

curiousgeorge said:


> Great pens, Frank. You are really hooked now and there is no going back. Have you tried getting the better half to try her hand at turning a pen? Of course, if you do, you may have to buy another lathe. :sarcastic:


Yeah, I've got it bad. 'preciate the compliment.
LOL, you are right, but then again, I wouldn't mind having another lathe. Hmmm...:laugh:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes Frank a truly great finish BUT, where is the photo shoot, pictures Frank, pictures PLEASE!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Now, THAT is the Harry I know...I was just thinking about this last night...I need to do as Bob did a while back and do a soup to nuts photo shoot. Guilty as charged!


----------

